# Calling Organization



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I was wondering why ND doesn't have a calling organization or any sanctioned contests (or any unsanctioned either). Especially for a state so rich in waterfowling. Maybe it's something we could start. I know MN has one where it's basically a bunch of guys who meet at a Gander Mtn. once a month and call together, BS, tune their calls, etc. Could be kind of fun and a great way to improve your calling. 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I know a few people who have the official rulings for setting up contests.

A North Dakota Open would be pretty cool.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think the Goosefest in Kenmare has calling contests.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

A Nodakoutdoors ND Open would be pretty cool. Maybe even run it as part of the Greenskins Classic. I just find it amazing that no one has put one together yet, besides Kenmare. Ken, is the one at Kenmare possibly a snow goose calling contest?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know...I would guess they have one for snows,canadas and ducks.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Great idea...I think there would be a snowball effect if a few contests got going. Once the ball got rolling I think it would really spark a lot of interest in the state.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We all know Decoyer would kick some mean A$$ in a contest. Hustad, that adding a calling contest to the Greenskins is a great idea.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I just got off the phone with Steve Bierle of Northern Prairie Game Calls. He helped set up the calling contest in Brookings, SD this past year. I got a lot of good info on laying the groundwork for getting a contest set up.

Basically there's two types of contests, sanctioned and unsanctioned. To get a sanctioned one you have to go through the Stuttgart Chamber of Commerce. Right now there's a waiting list to get a regional competition. So there'd be no way ND would get one, especially with the big regional at the Game Fair in MN. Although you can get a state sanctioned contest. Since ND doesn't have one that sounds like it'd be fairly easy to get. With a state sanctioned one only residents can compete and the winner would go on to Nationals.

You can also set up an unsanctioned one without going through Stuttgart, and it would be open to anyone. Basically the size of the purse would dictate how many people you'd get to come. Advertising would be easy because all you have to do is post some announcements on some of the bigger waterfowl sites and you'd have all the interest you could want. A purse of few hundred dollars would probably only bring people in from surrounding states, but if you could get a purse over a $1,000 you'd start to pull in more people and maybe even some big names. The main thing is finding sponsors to put up the cash and prizes. Since there aren't any contests in ND I don't think that would be too tough, for a small contest at least. I'm sure you could get some of the sporting goods stores in the area to contribute some stuff.

The hard part would be to find judges. Since there aren't many, if any, contest callers in ND there's no pool to get judges from. Sanctioned contests require 5 judges. In an unsanctioned you can go as low as you want but you want to have at least 3 to keep it impartial. The MN Duck & Goose Caller Association has judges and that's not too far away so if we had a contest we could hopefully get some judges from there to come.

All in all, there's still a lot of details to iron out and we'd probably be looking at next summer if we were really serious to get a contest lined up. Steve said to not expect much your first year. If you can get a dozen callers that's a good start (for a state sanctioned contest). Then things will hopefully snowball as interest grows. I think we could probably get a dozen guys easily. Plus I think if we held an unsanctioned one with decent enough prizes we could bring in a lot more callers than that. The Brookings contest had a duck calling contest, goose calling contest and a "King Of The Cornfield" two man team goose calling contest. I think it'd be pretty cool to get something like that set up.

What do you guys think about this? Do you think there's enough interest where we could realistically start a contest somewhere in state?


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I have a connection with a guy who is a member of the MN Duck and Goose Calling ***. Matt do you want me to contact him and see what it would take for them to come up here.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We could call it the Honky-tonk classic.I'd be up for the contest.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Doug, definitely give him a call and see what he says. I think the biggest hurdle at this point for getting a contest started would be finding judges. Steve told me to call John Molkenbur who I think is the president of the MN duck & goose callers and see what he says.

Seriously guys, I think that if this is something that we can get a few guys to volunteer some time into getting it off the ground it's very do-able. Once we get enough details for what we need to do, we could maybe form a committee and take it from there.

What do you guys think, is this something that you'd be willing to help put in a little time to get accomplished?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm too busy this summer to take the lead, but I'd be willing to help out in any way possible.

A good calling contest is something the state needs.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I wondered a couple years ago if there was a contest in this state. I think its a really good idea. I will be staying up here this summer, so if anyone is going to get this underway, I would be more than willing to help out in whatever way I can. Let me know if something is going to happen. It would be a great time.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

I suck at goose but I'd definately participate in both duck and goose if it wasn't too far of a drive.


----------

